# Cut the Cable! Build Your Own Digital TV Antenna



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cut the Cable! Build Your Own Digital TV Antenna.



> *Cable bills busting the budget? you may be missing out on free TV. Using scrap wire with stock lumber, build a slick homemade antenna and stay tuned.*


-- Tom


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice and geeky diy project only one consideration though....Rod Hull...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/298801.stm

And this prophetic video...weird...


----------



## grampybox (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmmmm....that's sad.
I put my home made antenna on a 25 ft pole. No need to climb on to the roof. just spin it from the ground.


----------

